# Gold yield on RAM fingers



## Rreyes097 (Sep 11, 2021)

Good morning gold refining forum! Just wanted to enter some yield data. I recently processed 6.16 lb of goldfingers and other gold-plated items such as SIM cards and other small gold-plated stuff where the gold isn't attached to metal such as pins or jewelry. Ribbon cable ends and things like that. Well I managed to recover 11.6 grams of gold. I had my hopes low so as not to be let down when I got the f yield. But this exceeded my expectations. Can anyone tell me whether or not this is an average yield? They were all closely trimmed.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 11, 2021)

Sounds about right.....or average.


----------



## Martijn (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice yield! 
We do love to see pictutes of shiny buttons to celebrate the succes of your achievements.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 11, 2021)

I'll have a picture of the gold. After I process the rest of my materials. But thanks. The forum was instrumental in getting this gold. A big thanks to all the folks here.


----------



## ssmontecarlo (Nov 13, 2022)

Approximately 25 unshielded desktop ram cards equal 1 pound.
10 pounds of ram cards will yeild approximately 1 pound of trimmed ram card fingers.
My yeild from this has been 2 grams or a little over 2 grams of gold.


----------



## refam (Nov 13, 2022)

Or about a 0.004 recovered from the fingers or 0.0004 from whole sticks, either way about $100


----------

